# What way to tie in peep?



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

How does everybody tie their peeps in?Trying to figure out the best way .When ever i have somebody at the shop do it my peep always move after shoting awhile so i want to learn to do it myself. Instruction and pictures helpful. thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

What sort of peep are you trying to tie in? Does it have rubber tubing? How is it moving? Is it rotating or going up or down?


----------



## ManHunter (Sep 10, 2005)

*Won't slide...*

I begin a serving about 3/4" above (or below) my peep, serve to within about 3/8" of the peep (how close you can get depends on the type of peep and its taper, if any) continue my serving, with more open wraps, on the string down one side of the peep, serve the same number of wraps below (or above), and finish as you would any other serving. After finishing the serving, I always give several good tugs on the remaining end to ensure that it's really tight. When served tightly, this method gives you a continuous length of serving above and below the peep that will not allow your peep to work its way up the string, which frequently happens with short ATA bows.

Good huntin'


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Deezlin said:


> What sort of peep are you trying to tie in? Does it have rubber tubing? How is it moving? Is it rotating or going up or down?


My peep is moving up the string.I shoot a AR31.Yes with a rubber.


----------



## SneakyPete (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tying in a peep*



BROX said:


> My peep is moving up the string.I shoot a AR31.Yes with a rubber.


You have to make sure you keep a lot of preasure on the string as you tie your knots. I tie two separate knots one above and below the peep. Once I'm finished I can slide either knot on the string to fine tune my peep's position but the peep will not move while shooting.

Here is a diagram showing how to tie the knots.


Tie these as tight as you can and you should be fine.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Pete, i know i'm a little slow, but i cant see what's happening in 1, 2, and 3. could you give me a short explanation??? :embarasse


----------



## SneakyPete (Oct 14, 2005)

Step 1. Form a loop and lay the string parallel to the shooting string. Wrap the ‘working’ end of the string over the ‘tail’ (show pointing up in diagram step 1) and around the shooting string to trap the loop.

Step 2. Continue to wrap the 'working' end of string with neat, tight bindings until the length of knot is about 3/16 of an inch. (Although I’ve never actually measured this).

Step 3. The working end of the string should then pass through the end of loop. Pull hard on the ‘tail’ end of the string so that the working end is drawn and trapped under the binding. Now simultaneously pull both ends of the string to tighten the knot. 
Step 4. Cut off loose ends as close as you can to the knot.

You can pratice this knot on any round object, a pencil, nail, arrow, etc. It will take a couple of tries to get tight on the bow string, but it will hold. I recommend waxing the string(s). This helps hold the knot together.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

Check out this video from LeEarl :thumbs_up :thumbs_up peep serving


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

dead link sorry, I have a copy of it if you PM me with your email I'll get it to ya.


----------



## Dwayne (May 23, 2003)

I simply tie about 8-10 over/under 1/2 knots (whatever you call the first step in tying your shoes) and finish it off with a with a square knot above and below the peep. I can then move the peep where I want it and slide the knots up an equal distance from the peep and nothing moves. However, I don't use any rubber tubing.


----------



## nonickname (Jul 31, 2005)

*Check this out!*

Here's a link to an article that shows pretty well how to do it:
http://pabucks.com/peep_sight.html
:shade:


----------



## hunter111 (Mar 5, 2003)

BROX said:


> My peep is moving up the string.I shoot a AR31.Yes with a rubber.


If the rubber tubing is to short it will have a tendency to pull the peep up. The tubing should be just long enough to turn the peep without putting any undue pull on the peep...


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

with a tube peep, I always serve at least 1/2-3/4" long serving on top of the peep, push it all the way down to the peep. More serving length = more friction to keep peep where it belongs. Also, like said above, use plenty of tube, ESPECIALLY if the newer silicone type.


----------



## philhughes (Jun 2, 2003)

*Le Earl Method ROCKS!!*

The Le Earl video is tops. I've never used a faster, more dependable method of serving a peep. Give it a shot!

P.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

hunter111 said:


> If the rubber tubing is to short it will have a tendency to pull the peep up. The tubing should be just long enough to turn the peep without putting any undue pull on the peep...


Boy, I am glade some one said that!!!  I had one of those blankty, blankty tubes hit me in the eye one time. It didn't hurt me, I happened to have some glasses on. 

Now, I am not going to say to not use one. I don't, I have switched to a NO-PEEP and never will put one on a hunting bow again. However, I would not rely on the tubing to turn the peep into place. I would try to twist the string as close as possible, first. Then if you feel you have to use a tube, make it long enough to do the job and no longer.

I'm going to rant and rave. :kev: Peep sight rotation has two causes either you have a poor quality or worn string or inproper setup. I don't understand why so many archers will replace arrows or get a different bow when much of their trouble could be eliminated by a good string and setup.

If the peep sight is constant changing positions then the string needs to be setup properly or replaced. Most hunters are budget minded and the usually don't buy the best bows. Many of the best bows still have cheap strings. So, you can guess what you get on the less expensive ones.

Just one other thing, I want to say, make sure you have your peep secured. It doen't matter whether it has a tube or not. There are a few one eyed archers or x-archers walking around because the peep sight came off the bowstring and bounced off the riser into their eye.


----------



## JCinMN (Sep 27, 2005)

Deezlin said:


> Boy, I am glade some one said that!!!  I had one of those blankty, blankty tubes hit me in the eye one time. It didn't hurt me, I happened to have some glasses on.



You're lucky it sounds like. I had my peep tubin smack me in the face last week (and then a wing of my string leach about an hour later - and I inspect them before every shoot for signs of wear and tears, saw nothing) and I got a lecture from one of the guys at the range because one of the other local guys recently lost an eye due to his peep tubing.

I'm seriously thinking about a no-peep right now. But as it stands, I increased the length of my tubing so that there isn't much tension on the peep.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

JCinMN said:


> You're lucky it sounds like. I had my peep tubin smack me in the face last week (and then a wing of my string leach about an hour later - and I inspect them before every shoot for signs of wear and tears, saw nothing) and I got a lecture from one of the guys at the range because one of the other local guys recently lost an eye due to his peep tubing.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about a no-peep right now. But as it stands, I increased the length of my tubing so that there isn't much tension on the peep.


Like I said, "keep it just long enough to do the job." Make sure you change it often and get fresh rubber when you do. We don't want to have any broke rubbers!!!


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Peep with Tubing issues*

First off, why are you using a peep with the tubing? I understand it is an easy way to get your peep to line up when you draw your bow, but there are several great peeps out there that do not require the tubing. IMO, and I am not trying to put anyone down, the rubber tubing causes a lot of needless noise and to top it off, could possibly put an eye out. It is also one more thing to worry about.

If you were to go with a TRU Peep or even a 4x4 peep you would never have to worry about the tubing pulling your serving up. Just a thought.


----------

